# IBS YOU CAN BEAT IT!



## onebody (Jan 31, 2008)

Well basically was normal guy.I have discovered that I've inherited a weak digestive system,( i see it in the family) and is common with asians.Well I've never been healthy, all my life i've lived on fast food, microwaved food, potato chips and packaged foods. I mean LIVE!! I never ate at the table with the family, I gorged on JUNK> ate to i was about to explode and ate at odd hours, To add to that in my teens years i ran into trouble. Alcohol, cigerettes, caffiene, panadol. On top of my bad food habbits all this began to take it's toll. I was an IBS case waiting to happen.The turning point. Crapping myself. LOL>Since bad IBS for almost 2 years, I've tried something new.it's calledCHANGE YOUR LIFFESTYLE, LOOK AFTER YOUR DIGESTIVE SYSTEMYour digestive failure system is why you have IBS.Main things to remeber:- Eat natural foods! No microwave, no deep fry, no prepacked,Nothing processed , keep food vegies and fruit raw.- Have all food fresh, no overcooked or food that is off.- Don't mix protiens and straches, digestive system can't digest both at the same time.> poor digestion.- no liquids 30mins before and after a meal, diultes stomach acids which leads to poor digestion and leads to undigested food sitting and rotting in your intestine.- Chew, eat slowly.- Do some strenous excercise at leat 3 times a week, on top of that keep your lifestyle active at all times. Excercise stengthens the digestive system.- NO DRUGS, alcohol, cigerettes, caffiene, over the counter stuff, panadol etc. ( Unless prescribed for life/death instances) I don't even take flu tablets, i fight the spring time flu with natural remidies. - Eat 4-7 small meals a day. No food after 8-9pm.- No milk or milk products for me. Lactose intolerance and hard to digest. Go rice milk, soy.- Wheat to a minimum.with meats:- All meats are hard to digest- red meat is fatty and hard to digest- Go for the vegetarians way of getting protien.- if you have to eat meat, go for chicken or fish, they are easier to digest- if you have to have red meat have small amounts every now and then,- Do not over do any meat. They will overwork digestive system,- No processed meats like deli meats. bad for digestive systems and also fillied with chemicals ( eg sodium nitrate). WHAT I DO:- GYM atleat 3 times week.- CUT BAD FOOD. Add good eating habbits,(when, what, how to eat)- No drugs at all. Has helped imensley. thats all i can think of, any questions, ask away.


----------



## onebody (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kosloff10.htmhttp://www.enotalone.com/article/5055.htmlQuick reference links.We have to retrain our digesgtive systems to function normanlly again.SO STOP ABUSING YOUR BODIES.we can be normal again!!!Take care of your body and your body will take care of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations on making all these healthy changes!!! WOW!!!I have a question: why are you keeping wheat to a minimum? Whole wheat foods are high in insoluble fiber...Keep up the great healthy lifestyle!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Insoluble fiber often bothers IBSers. They do better with soluble fiber.Wheat also has "resistant starch" which feeds the bacteria in the colon which can lead to gas. Even normal levels of gas can be painful for some IBSers.Not all IBSers have to avoid wheat, but some do find they feel better when they do.K.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Kathleen,May I ask why you feel the need to disagree with every single one of my posts? It is obvious to me that you follow Heather's IBS diet. What credentials does Heather have? NONE. Plus, Heather's "Eating for IBS" recipes are too high in white flour.Any doctor will tell you that we all need insoluble fiber. If insoluble fiber causes problems in IBS sufferers, then it is recommended they add it SLOWLY and GRADUALLY. Soluble fiber has different uses in the body than insoluble fiber. Insoluble fiber should NOT be cut out 100%.Too many people add too much dietary fiber too quickly to their poor diet, and this is when problems occur.However, if insoluble fiber truly is a problem, then a good ratio of soluble:insoluble may be something like 3:1.Jana


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gee, I didn't know it wasn't OK to say anything about any of the points you made. I wasn't trying to follow you around and disagree. Just many people start here assuming what works for them is what will work for everyone else, particularly when they first join the site. I did not mean to say something didn't work for you, or that you were always wrong, but there are some things that may work for you that won't work for other people for a lot of reasons.I'll put you on ignore since it upsets you when I disagree with anything you say.I don't follow Heather's diet, and I do know from many people reporting on this site that don't follow Heather's diet either that insoluble fiber sometimes bothers some people and the do better with foods that are higher in soluble fiber. *shrug*Besides wheat being high in resistant starch was more what I find bothers some IBSers with wheat.I'm sorry I said anything about what I learned from talking to people on this site for a decade or so.I shan't post after you again about anything you say ever again.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Jana,It's wonderful that you've found insoluable fiber working for you and that you're keeping a healthy lifestyle.However, what Kathleen said are all so true -- me personally can't take any over-the-counter insoluable fiber (or soluable fiber for that matter). And I've met on this site people just like me who tried every brand of fiber on the surface on the planet and realized that fiber just doesn't work for us. And then for example eggs don't bother me, but it bothers many other people. So, you see, every IBSer is different and what works for one person may not necessarily work for another. And it is very responsible to point things like this out and to post accurate info so that other readers will understand that they should only use other people's experiences as a reference and set out to find the diet/meds that work for themselves.You know, we have 29,202 registered members here on this site and quite frankly, it's next to impossible to remember to whom one has replied -- I'm 100% sure that that is just a coincidence and _nobody _intentionally follows another person around just to disagree with them. And personally, I'd be really glad that someone points out inaccuracies in my post (or offer another perspective) so that others who read the thread will be able to benefit more.Cherrie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It seems to me that Jana asked a question, and Kathleen answered it. But that's just what I see here.At any rate, I'll risk making another point about why limiting wheat products might be helpful to some people:Another point about wheat - Many folks just can't tolerate gluten in their diet. For them, switching to a gluten free diet can relieve a lot of their symptoms. Just a thought! A patient may actually be suffering from gluten intolerance, as opposed to IBS, but may have gotten misdiagnosed with IBS. A patient could, conceivably even suffer from IBS and gluten intolerance at the same time.That's one of those things that trial and error can teach each patient about their individual body.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I, for one, cannot tolerate any sort of whole wheat in my diet. I eat what I can to keep up my weight, and for me that means crummy ol' white flour. But, at least I've stopped loosing weight, don't have D anymore, and living a pretty good healthy life despite my IBS and IBD.We're all different.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello onebodyWhich symptoms exactly got better with your diet changes?


----------



## 13931 (Jul 17, 2006)

I eat a very careful diet. I follow no particular diet plan, but have done a lot of research and through trial and error have figured out what works best for me. I don't think that there are any quick fixes for ibs, at least not usually, and that most of us have to experiment on ourselves to see what helps and what makes things worse. Although I have found that taking Heather's acacia fiber helps me, I don't follow her diet recommendations, they are not what works for me. I have ibs A (alternating d and c) probably complicated by what my doctor says is sacral neuropathy caused by scar tissue from several back operations. Although I am not 100% I sure am better than when I was at my worst and barely could leave the house. I am happy to share the details of how I eat with anyone who is interested.Jean


----------



## onebody (Jan 31, 2008)

Jana67 said:


> Congratulations on making all these healthy changes!!! WOW!!!I have a question: why are you keeping wheat to a minimum? Whole wheat foods are high in insoluble fiber...Keep up the great healthy lifestyle!!!


Not sure, It's what ive read somewhere. I think not overdoing wheat is more correct than to say keep it to a minimum. Too much of anything is bad for you.


----------



## onebody (Jan 31, 2008)

Puppy3D said:


> Hello onebodyWhich symptoms exactly got better with your diet changes?


- Diarrhea went away. No sudden urges, or attacks.- stomach and rectum Gas went down. - constipation rates went down.- stomach painsI forgot one more thing.NO LAXATIVES. they screw around with the signals for you to go number 2. They your system is out of wack.


----------



## TGNMOM (Mar 22, 2008)

HI,There is a really great book out there, it's not about IBS but about being healthy and well nourished. It's called Nourishing Traditions. If you want to beat IBS, check it out, it really makes sense.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Great Job onebody!I thought I was reading my diet for a second. I'm doing a low-carb version of of SCD. Almost exactly the same as your post. Yet to start exercising, looking to buy an elipical right now.Are you sure your not my doctor? lolI made the same changes and my IBD issues stoped within 2 weeks.


----------



## keshavraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Whats the name of the book that u r referring to??VKR


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Breaking the Vicious Cycle is my foundation for my diet changes. A must read for IBS/IBD.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=1935


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

your absoultley right onebody..i have learned this the hard way..that if you dont take care of your stomach,you will be in deep troublei too,do not do dairy or wheat,sugar,and keep carbs to a minimum..i have gotten to the point that i dont want to eat chicken and only eat turkey occasionally when i crave protein..i think a celiacs diet works best for my stomach/colon..thats what i will be doing from now onits a shame we have to eat like this for the rest of our lives,but we got ourselves into this mess,so we got to get ourselves out


----------



## Sugatree87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty much how my symptoms got better, but then I had to move back in with my parents. Without the job, and with little control I have over the groceries, it is difficult to eat within my diet sometimes, but I am trying hard to keep at it. The way I eat is not the way my family eats at all. There are mostly prepackaged things to eat, desserts, even whole grains. I avoid the best I can. I prepare from scratch everything I can. I ate so much better when I lived on my own because I had 100% control over what I bought at the store. Always bought basic ingredients and cooked from scratch. No whole grain, no junk. I have gotten my vegan cheese and almond milk, so I am good there. Hopefully the job hunting works out. Once I get more money, I'll be able to have more control over the shopping. I miss my raw honey...


----------

